# ATV Operator with Pickup



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

We are looking at puting together a dedicated sidewalk crew, to run an ATV, and snow blowers. Followed up with residential properties. 

Im looking for someone with a pickup who might be interested in hauling and operating the ATV. All of our trucks are occupied with salt/spreaders.

Work to be performed is in Pasadena, Severna Park Area. 

PM me if your interested.


----------

